# Best resorts in Washington



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

In order: Baker, Crystal, Alpental.


----------



## B...Rad (Dec 6, 2010)

Alpental by far


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

never been to the PNW but heard tons of great things about alpental . and of course baker.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Alpental is the shiz on a powder day, otherwise, I would stay away from there. The steeps there are nasty if it's icy or all tracked out. Crystal is dope on any day pretty much cause there is just a lot of varying terrain. If you're a park rat got to Summit Central. Hyak has good tree runs down the backside. Stevens is legit, especially for nights. I rode at White Pass in the pre-season and it looked good enough to make me want to go there during the regular season. Mt. Rainier is always sweet too if you like to hike. Oh, and of course if you really want to head further west, there is always Hurricane Ridge out in the Olympics, though that's more of a BC type of thing.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

You should definitely go to Hyak, you'll get first chair guaranteed.


----------

